# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل   Alcatel OT 991

## simabd

ارجو المساعدة اخواني في فك شفرة جهاز الكاتل
 Alcatel OT 991
 ولكم مني الشكر والفضل بارك الله فيكم وفي والديكم 
 المعلومات 
 IMEI : 862601011068493 
 PROV: 991x-2EYGES1-S40 
 SVN:01002

----------


## hacenefad

هل هو مجاني .فك الشفرة

----------


## عجيبكو

معى جهاز مثله وحتى الان لم استطيع فك الشفره على خط موبينيل

----------

